# track types



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

why do a lot of dirt tracks go with a lot of clay, so the ends up being very smooth and hard. to the point that road tires work as good foam tires on carpit. 
what has happined to runing on just plane dirt thats a bit lose, to where the dirt flys in the turns or if full power is givin.?


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Mr Edward! If I had to guess I'd say maybe it has something to do with maintenance. Clay doesn't dry out like dirt after watering and also holds up better. The more dirt you see flying off of your tires, the more the track deteriorates and the more work needed to keep the track in shape. You know me. I love a dirt track, but as of the last several years I'll take what I can get.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I just liked how the dirt looked when a truck slides into a turn with the dirt flying and when the dirt flys off the tires at the start, 

now thats what I call racing in the dirt


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Can't disagree with you there. I always liked how traction on dirt varied so much between heats and you had to learn to drive your car different from race to race. Like I said though, I'm just happy to have a track or two within an hour to race at at all. Sure miss those Oakhill days.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

if it's anything now like it was back in the late 80's and/or 90's, it's for SPEED.

The "Blue Groove" track is more consistant and so much FASTER - the big money speed freaks prefer that kind of track...so most tracks have to follow suit.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

King Dork said:


> Can't disagree with you there. I always liked how traction on dirt varied so much between heats and you had to learn to drive your car different from race to race. Like I said though, I'm just happy to have a track or two within an hour to race at at all. Sure miss those Oakhill days.


I know i never got a chance to really run a full race there.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

swtour said:


> if it's anything now like it was back in the late 80's and/or 90's, it's for SPEED.
> 
> The "Blue Groove" track is more consistant and so much FASTER - the big money speed freaks prefer that kind of track...so most tracks have to follow suit.


true all i hear is talk of beating the lap times.
not many care on how many laps they get, or trying to get the most laps with out spining out.


----------



## flanson (Jul 22, 2008)

Edward I have the perfect track for you, but unfortunately I know you are limited on your transportation. However if you could get your ride to take you up to Girard Pa you'd love CornHusker Speedway. It's a mix of clay and dirt, it's BIG and it's FAST!!!! They race in the summer on Thursday and Sunday evenings though. Racing starts at like 6pm and runs until about 10-10:30. They have lights all around the track and when the sun goes down the moisture comes back up in the soil and the track takes on a completely different texture, and boy is it fast. They race 1/5 scales, 1/8 scales, and 1/10 scales. They groom the track in between rounds and run the big boys typically last so it's not all rutted up for the smaller guys. However i've raced after the 1/5 scales a few times and it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Axlaejack (Jan 16, 2014)

In real dirt track racing (full size vehicles) they use clay because when a little water is sprayed on it and the trucks or cars run it in it becomes very tacky and allows the track to become run much faster without sliding off in the turns. In my opinion I do not feel R/C's need this type of surface and to be quite honest I like the dirt made tracks because I seem to break stuff less often.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

flanson said:


> Edward I have the perfect track for you, but unfortunately I know you are limited on your transportation. However if you could get your ride to take you up to Girard Pa you'd love CornHusker Speedway. It's a mix of clay and dirt, it's BIG and it's FAST!!!! They race in the summer on Thursday and Sunday evenings though. Racing starts at like 6pm and runs until about 10-10:30. They have lights all around the track and when the sun goes down the moisture comes back up in the soil and the track takes on a completely different texture, and boy is it fast. They race 1/5 scales, 1/8 scales, and 1/10 scales. They groom the track in between rounds and run the big boys typically last so it's not all rutted up for the smaller guys. However i've raced after the 1/5 scales a few times and it wasn't that bad.


I seen the videos on here ,of up there. wish i could go but they also start to late anyway .


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Axlaejack said:


> In real dirt track racing (full size vehicles) they use clay because when a little water is sprayed on it and the trucks or cars run it in it becomes very tacky and allows the track to become run much faster without sliding off in the turns. In my opinion I do not feel R/C's need this type of surface and to be quite honest I like the dirt made tracks because I seem to break stuff less often.


maybe becuse the lose dirt is easyer on parts ?
than a tacky track ?


----------

